# Passport renewal - affect tourist visa



## Kristeen (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello all,

I have been granted with tourist visa subclass 600. I made a renewal of my passport because of the expiration date of the old passport. 

My question is: should I wait for change of passport details to be shown on VEVO or I can bring my old passport together with my new passport before that change is applied on VEVO and won't have any problems entering Australia?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kanie (Aug 20, 2020)

As far as i know, you can bring both old and the new passport together.


----------

